# Do any AB MACHINES REALLY work??



## Erik D. (Feb 9, 2004)

what's up ladies and gents...
I been working out off and on for a while now, to my disstress im not that big though about 165 soak and wet. I realize ill never be a beefcake but I don't care I just wanna look "Athletic" like a wide-out in college football type of build.
 now that i bored you all with that, my point is i never did abs ever! (shame on me) i dont wanna do cruches or sit-ups or any shit like that if i can avoid it. I see all kinds of ab machines on tv and in stores and stuff, does anyone use any of those things and do they REALLY work? I just DON'T WANNA WAIST TIME. If I have to do sit ups i guess i will ..... thanx .


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

the best "ab machine" IMO are the ones that you lie on your back and basically do a crunch with resistence.


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 9, 2004)

judging on the look of your abs prince, i think it's safe to say that your opion is valid. do you have any brands you could refer to me?


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 9, 2004)

Anything worth doing takes time and effort - don't look for the quick fix because that's not what having a healthy, functional and good looking body is all about.  

No, those machines don't work.  They are designed so that people will pay money for something that is easy to do like any fad diet program out there.  Don't waste your time and money - you can lie on the floor instead and learn how to use your body to build your abs properly.  For resistance put a dumbbell on your chest.


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah I just hate the thought of the high amount of reps involed, plus the few times i did attempt some ab work i felt more strain on my lower back.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 9, 2004)

Just do crunchs....simple easy crucnhes on the floor or on an incline bench.


----------



## Erik D. (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah i think ill do crunches there not as bad as sit-ups, is it better to do them on a padded soft surface or a hard surface??


----------



## tk... (Feb 9, 2004)

2 words: Roman Chair...............................by far the best machine for abs.


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah but if you have lower back issues (which it sounds like he does) then you shouldn't use a Roman Chair.  

Do crunches on a Swiss Ball - one of the best exercises for upper abs IMO.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> one of the best exercises for upper abs IMO.



what the hell is an "upper" ab?


----------



## ponyboy (Feb 9, 2004)

How did I know you were going to say that as soon as I hit post. 

Okay, one of the best exercises for your rectus.  Better?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## iron jock (Feb 9, 2004)

ab machines are a waste of money and time.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 9, 2004)

i think you need to stop watching TV late at night man, those machines are nothing but crap, go do some crunches or hanging leg raises (if you can) those are tought but they do work, plus dont forget to have a good diet program otherwise you wont be seeing any results no matter how many crunches you do.......good luck man


----------



## squanto (Feb 9, 2004)

i like lying leg lifts.... i work out from home so i bought some ankle weights to make them more difficult. i find if i use these its easier than holding weights on my chest and doing crunches. i love bicycle crunches too


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 9, 2004)

i hate doing like 70 reps of crunches too. sometimes i use weight but i usually just do more difficult ab exercises like the iron cross if anyone knows what that is.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 9, 2004)

There are useful ab exercising machines.  The captain's chair is an excellent ab exercise.  As well, the swiss ball is nice.  The torso track/ab roller isn't half bad either.  The only problem with it is that it's compound.  It requires lower back muscles and triceps.  I just do it on back/tricep day for a little extra work on those muscles.

There are other ab exercises out that besides boring old crunches and situps: bicycle crunches, reverse crunches, double crunches, and vertical leg crunch to name a few.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 10, 2004)

my favorite/most hated ab excersise is Hanging leg raises, its an excelent excersise, but it gets me so mad, my attitude towords that excersise is " It hates me, and i hate it, so i got to beat it." lol works every time when ido it


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Feb 10, 2004)

well my m8 has 1 of those machines and IHO he said that they dont burn fat or cals they dont build muscle ....they just tone them up and make them look better and they only work short term... if u stop using it they go *poof*

ne ways i have a question..wot u think to them situp frame things??

u kno...   this.. ??

not that very one...that was just an example...

peace


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2004)

Great abs are made in the kitchen not in the gym...

you can do all of the ab training in the world but with out a proper diet to lose subcutaneous fat stores you will never be able to see your abs in great detail...


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Feb 10, 2004)

*lol*

i agree about the kitchen thingy....

but u still didnt answer my qustion


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by W8lifterwanabie *_
> well my m8 has 1 of those machines and IHO he said that they dont burn fat or cals they dont build muscle ....they just tone them up and make them look better and they only work short term... if u stop using it they go *poof*
> 
> ne ways i have a question..wot u think to them situp frame things??
> ...



It seems to me like doing a crunches or situps with weight on your chest would be just as effective or more effective than one of those machines.  I have nothing to back this up, but I usually prefer to avoid machines if possible.  They often restrict my natural range of motion.


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2004)

to answer your question...

Yes ab machines do work, but they are only part of the puzzle.  High intensity weight training and High intensity interval training (HIIT) cardio will provide the neccessary stimulous to develop the muscles which burn stored fat.  a sound diet that is low to moderate in carbs will keep insulin in control which is essential for fat loss...


----------



## W8lifterwanabie (Feb 10, 2004)

*dammit*

this wasnt MY question... that was the first part.................................im on about the situp frames!! 

i just wanted to kno ur opinion on them


----------



## squanto (Feb 10, 2004)

ive used one before... theyre OK... but id just as soon save my 25 bucks and do other free exercises. if youre worried about hurting your neck in a crunch then i guess u should get one, but i dont find it to be nessecary at all


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2004)

ab machines are junk in my opinion.


----------

